# Problem building virtualbox... dbus-qt4



## Eponasoft (Sep 9, 2009)

After spending three days building dependencies for virtualbox x( I get this error while building yet another one...dbus-qt4.


```
.obj/release-shared/qdbus.o(.text+0x102): In function `printArg(QVariant const&)':
: undefined reference to `QDBusUtil::argumentToString(QVariant const&)'
*** Error code 1
```

Umm...help?? :q:beergrin

As an aside, why is pthread being linked NINE TIMES?!


```
g++ -Wl,-O1 -pthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt4 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt4
-o ../../../bin/qdbus .obj/release-shared/qdbus.o    -L/usr/local/lib/qt4
-L/usr/ports/devel/dbus-qt4/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.2/lib -L/usr/local/lib
-lQtDBus -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib -pthread -pthread -pthread -pthread -pthread
-pthread -lQtXml -pthread -pthread -lQtCore -lz -lm -pthread -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -liconv
```


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 9, 2009)

There's an entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING that might be relevant:


```
20090804:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/dbus-qt4, devel/qt4-designer
  AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org

  Qt4 ports have been updated to 4.5.2.  The recommended update procedure
  is to delete qt4-dbus and qt4-designer, then update ports as usual.
  Install qt4-designer if needed.
```


----------



## Eponasoft (Sep 9, 2009)

4.5.2 was what I was building. qt4-designer was required in an earlier step, but bailed due to dbus-qt4 4.5.2 not being present. So dbus-qt4 was in the process of building...that's where the error comes from. There appears to be an error in the code itself, and it's a pretty severe one.


----------

